# Has anyone seen a pattern for this type of knitted collar (blending) into sweater?



## AnnWithAPlan

I found it on Pinterest with no pattern and didn't know what to call it.

Thanks.
(formerly GrannieAnnieF)


----------



## Vickie P

Is it a shoulder warmer??


----------



## Crochetnknit

Oh that's pretty. Wish there was a pattern. I'd do one in a heartbeat. Is that what is called a shawl collar?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Not that I remember, but it looks easy enough. 
Knit a strip - from a provisional cast on - measuring from back of neck to where you want the front raglan line, park stitches on a holder. 
Pick up and knit the other side. 
Then pick up and knit an ordinary top-down raglan cardigan pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Crochetnknit said:


> Oh that's pretty. Wish there was a pattern. I'd do one in a heartbeat. Is that what is called a shawl collar?


Maybe. I think of 'shawl collars' as being wider at the back of the neck than at the front. The way the photo is posed, it's hard to tell if the collar is wider at the back or not.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

Vickie P said:


> Is it a shoulder warmer??


I have no clue what they were making in the photo. But I figure it could be anything (sweater, shawl, etc.).


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

Thanks. That's what I was thinking. I'd prefer to have a written pattern that I could go off of, as I'm not sure on the measurements. I would definitely make a pullover sweater.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Not that I remember, but it looks easy enough.
> Knit a strip - from a provisional cast on - measuring from back of neck to where you want the front raglan line, park stitches on a holder.
> Pick up and knit the other side.
> Then pick up and knit an ordinary top-down raglan cardigan pattern.


----------



## rainie

I saw it on a kimono type thing maybe 3 years ago. I don't remember where.


----------



## annieo49

Is this the pattern?
No Frills Cardigan on Ravelry


----------



## Donnathomp

I would say a shawl collar.


----------



## knitnut1939

I have never seen this but really like it.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

Do you have a link? I'm on there looking as well. Thanks.


annieo49 said:


> Is this the pattern?
> No Frills Cardigan on Ravelry


----------



## Jessica-Jean

annieo49 said:


> Is this the pattern?
> *No Frills Cardigan* on Ravelry


It could be!

No Frills Cardigan pattern by PetiteKnit


----------



## leoanne

All those photos yet you don’t really get a good look at the sweater, just the model!


----------



## jmcret05

annieo49 said:


> Is this the pattern?
> No Frills Cardigan on Ravelry


Looks like it. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/no-frills-cardigan


----------



## Jessica-Jean

leoanne said:


> All those photos yet you don't really get a good look at the sweater, just the model!


There are close to two thousand projects. Most knitters don't have professional models: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/no-frills-cardigan/people


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

Thanks. I guess it's the same concept. I may just try and do as you said earlier and see what I get.


Jessica-Jean said:


> It could be!
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/no-frills-cardigan


----------



## gardenpoet

A very nice cardigan! (the pattern above) I would definitely make that.


----------



## antoniamorrow

Pictures on no frills cardigan show exact picture on ravelry


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

antoniamorrow said:


> Pictures on no frills cardigan show exact picture on ravelry


Are you referring to the picture I posted?


----------



## antoniamorrow

Yes.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

Oh thank you! I'll keep looking. I did find a picture where someone started the No Frills Cardigan pattern and called hers Mum Xmas cardi on Ravalry. I wanted to see how it is started. I don't mind paying for a pattern if I can find one. Thanks again.


antoniamorrow said:


> Yes.


----------



## MarciaWrightCA

I like the idea, but for me, the sweater wouldn’t come close to closing at the front.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

I'm halfway through the pages of the No-Frills pictures. I want to combine it in the center and make it into a pullover.
THANK YOU everyone, for helping me find it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

MarciaWrightCA said:


> I like the idea, but for me, the sweater wouldn't come close to closing at the front.


I just checked. Were I to make the largest size, it would only barely meet in front.

Largest size is chest measurement 110 cm. Google tells me that's 43.307 inches.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

Thanks! That would be perfect for me.


Jessica-Jean said:


> I just checked. Were I to make the largest size, it would only barely meet in front.
> 
> Largest size is chest measurement 110 cm. Google tells me that's 43.307 inches.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

antoniamorrow said:


> Pictures on no frills cardigan show exact picture on ravelry


I never did find that same photo on Ravelry that I posted here (would still like to find it haha). But at least I can get the pattern now.


----------



## knit bunny

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/C311_128SWSaturdayCardigan.pdf

This is a down raglan cardigan without shawl collar.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knit bunny said:


> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/C311_128SWSaturdayCardigan.pdf
> 
> Top down raglan cardigan without shawl collar.


Thank you!!

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saturday-cardigan

In bulky yarn, it's sure to knit up more quickly.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

I saw that, but I don't like that the collar is done in two pieces (from the looks of it in the photo).


Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saturday-cardigan
> 
> In bulky yarn, it's sure to knit up more quickly.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

AnnWithAPlan said:


> I saw that, but I don't like that the collar is done in two pieces (from the looks of it in the photo).


What makes you think the other is done any differently?
Have you read any of the comments on it? Or any of the project notes?


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

You're probably right there...From what I saw on another one it looked like it was done in one piece, but maybe it isn't after all.


Jessica-Jean said:


> What makes you think the other is done any differently?
> Have you read any of the comments on it? Or any of the project notes?


----------



## MrsB

The No Frills Cardigan pattern is $6.95, which seems expensive for one item. This is a top-down pattern, right? I have never tried this but the shaping looks very nice through the shoulder area. Raglan shaping is also good for a sloped shoulder body type.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

Yes, it's a top down pattern. It's something that I had in my head for years and wanted to make a pullover and finally found the photo (that I originally posted) to be exactly what I'd been wanting to make.



MrsB said:


> The No Frills Cardigan pattern is $6.95, which seems expensive for one item. This is a top-down pattern, right? I have never tried this but the shaping looks very nice through the shoulder area. Raglan shaping is good for sloped shoulder body types.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

So, I was reading through comments from a few years back in her Ravelry page and someone did ask about why it was done in 2 pieces and was told that the edge would be more visible. The girl did make her collar in one piece and said it came out just fine. Yay


Jessica-Jean said:


> What makes you think the other is done any differently?
> Have you read any of the comments on it? Or any of the project notes?


----------



## knovice knitter

leoanne said:


> All those photos yet you don't really get a good look at the sweater, just the model!


You can always click on "projects" at the top of the page of this pattern and you will see over a thousand other sweaters made from the pattern and some show the collar in a close up.


----------



## knit bunny

https://blog.tincanknits.com/2013/12/24/lets-knit-a-cardigan/

A different pattern.

This might interest readers whose focus is now on techniques.


----------



## MMWRay

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/whippet-2

I think this one has a similar construction.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Here's a free pattern for the Tilly Coat. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tilly-coat---zen-coat It is not a raglan; knit bottom up and there will be seams.


----------



## knit bunny

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Canneberge/no-frills-cardigan

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Canneberge/no-frills-cardigan/slideshow?fullscreen=1&start=99539292

Close to your post picture


----------



## Jessica-Jean

AnnWithAPlan said:


> You're probably right there...From what I saw on another one it looked like it was done in one piece, but maybe it isn't after all.


When using a provisional cast-on, and then working from that end to make the other half, there's no seam to be seen. Very close stitch-by-stitch examination _might_ reveal that it was worked in both directions … maybe.


----------



## tobo11

AnnWithAPlan said:


> I found it on Pinterest with no pattern and didn't know what to call it.
> 
> Thanks.
> (formerly GrannieAnnieF)


How about this pattern?
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-go-to-knit-cardigan
It has a collar similar to your your photo. I plan to make it.

Or:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-hot-sweater-jacket
These two are from my library on Ravelry. 
Good luck.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

Jessica-Jean said:


> When using a provisional cast-on, and then working from that end to make the other half, there's no seam to be seen. Very close stitch-by-stitch examination _might_ reveal that it was worked in both directions … maybe.


Yeah, I was thinking that might be the case. Plus, I forgot that both sides need to down in the same direction and one end might not match (or would it?).


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

I does seem similar. I was looking for raglan sleeves. I do like the neck though. Thanks.


tobo11 said:


> How about this pattern?
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-go-to-knit-cardigan
> It has a collar similar to your your photo. I plan to make it.
> 
> Or:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-hot-sweater-jacket
> These two are from my library on Ravelry.
> Good luck.


----------



## Maureen Therese

The blurb on this pattern (no-frills cardigan) says :- The neck band is worked in rib st and it continues vertically into the front bands of the cardigan.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

Maureen Therese said:


> The blurb on this pattern (no-frills cardigan) says :- The neck band is worked in rib st and it continues vertically into the front bands of the cardigan.


That's what I figured.


----------



## run4fittness

knit bunny said:


> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/C311_128SWSaturdayCardigan.pdf
> 
> This is a down raglan cardigan without shawl collar.


Thank you! I like this one.


----------



## grandmann

AnnWithAPlan said:


> I found it on Pinterest with no pattern and didn't know what to call it.
> 
> Thanks.
> (formerly GrannieAnnieF)


What a beautiful sweater and a great example of mixing two yarns together.


----------



## rosw

Looks like a shawl collar


----------



## Sandiego

No, clue, but beautiful! I like the color and yarn you are using. ;0)


----------



## Lizm

I love the color and the style. Can you share the Pinterest link? I’ve had some luck drilling down in the photos to find patterns. It’s a quirk of mine that I love to dig to find the pattern.


----------



## joyceagnes

Yes, I would bet that this sweater coat is from Petite Knit:
https://www.petiteknit.com/collections/adult/products/no-frills-cardigan?_pos=1&_sid=40b1e0498&_ss=r&variant=45769414280


----------



## knitknotes

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/AgasKnits/no-frills-cardigan


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

knitknotes said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/AgasKnits/no-frills-cardigan


There it is!! Thank you so much! I looked through all the photos and never found it. And yes, as others have noted, it is from PetiteKnit.


----------



## knitknotes

AnnWithAPlan said:


> There it is!! Thank you so much! I looked through all the photos and never found it. And yes, it is from PetiteKnit.


My pleasure


----------



## LovesK2P2

knitknotes said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/AgasKnits/no-frills-cardigan


Wow knitnotes you are amazing to be able to find it in the hundreds of pictures from the project notes on that cardigan.....


----------



## MrsB

Jessica-Jean said:


> I just checked. Were I to make the largest size, it would only barely meet in front.
> 
> Largest size is chest measurement 110 cm. Google tells me that's 43.307 inches.


Most open cardigans don't quite fit the way a person with a larger measurement would prefer. But, seing as to how you are an experienced knitter, you know how to add stitches depending on the yarn and the size needle. It's a math problem waiting to be solved. I would also have to adjust the pattern as it's written but, I likely wouldn't be able to find that same yarn (it's 2 yarns worked together in the photo of the golden cardi) anyway so I'd have to make adjustments anyway.

I like the look of that cardigan but too many required skeins might be a bit too expensive.


----------



## knitknotes

LovesK2P2 said:


> Wow knitnotes you are amazing to be able to find it in the hundreds of pictures from the project notes on that cardigan.....


I thought I recognized the yarn, and searched for people using that yarn.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

I know what you mean about being expensive. I have a large stash of yarns like that, so I'm hoping I can make it work (as a pullover instead of open cardigan).



MrsB said:


> Most open cardigans don't quite fit the way a person with a larger measurement would prefer. But, seing as to how you are an experienced knitter, you know how to add stitches depending on the yarn and the size needle. It's a math problem waiting to be solved. I would also have to adjust the pattern as it's written but, I likely wouldn't be able to find that same yarn (it's 2 yarns worked together in the photo of the golden cardi) anyway so I'd have to make adjustments anyway.
> 
> I like the look of that cardigan but too many required skeins might be a bit too expensive.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

knitknotes said:


> I thought I recognized the yarn, and searched for people using that yarn.


Good thinking. I just bought the pattern.


----------



## JTM

Jessica-Jean said:


> It could be!
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/no-frills-cardigan


Looks to me as though the "collar" is a bit higher in back than the No Frills Cardigan.


----------



## CALLI

AnnWithAPlan said:


> I found it on Pinterest with no pattern and didn't know what to call it.
> 
> Thanks.
> (formerly GrannieAnnieF)


Look at Edin, by Bonne Marie Burns.
It starts with a shawl collar then knit down to hem.
Although it has a wide cable down the front, that could be omitted. I made one in heathered green.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=edin+cardigan+bt+bonne+marie+burns&qpvt=Edin+Cardigan+bt+Bonne+Marie+Burns&tsc=ImageHoverTitle&form=IGRE&first=1


----------



## MrsB

Arwetta Classic by Filcolana/Light Fingering/80% Merino, 20% Nylon/230 yards / 50 grams

Angel by Permin Lace/70% Mohair, 30% Silk/230 yards / 25 grams

Tilia by Filcolana Lace/70% Mohair, 30% Silk/230 yards / 25 grams


----------



## KnittingNut

Thanks for the links to this great pattern!


----------



## btibbs70

Kinda sorta like this one? https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/juneberry-cardigan
or https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vidrio


----------



## Linda6885

Type of shawl collar?


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

That's similar, too. How did yours turn out?


CALLI said:


> Look at Edin, by Bonne Marie Burns.
> It starts with a shawl collar then knit down to hem.
> Although it has a wide cable down the front, that could be omitted. I made one in heathered green.
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=edin+cardigan+bt+bonne+marie+burns&qpvt=Edin+Cardigan+bt+Bonne+Marie+Burns&tsc=ImageHoverTitle&form=IGRE&first=1


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

JTM said:


> Looks to me as though the "collar" is a bit higher in back than the No Frills Cardigan.


I thought so, too, but I think it's because the front is pulled together causing the sides and back to go up more.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

btibbs70 said:


> Kinda sorta like this one? https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/juneberry-cardigan
> or https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vidrio


Yes, same type. Both pretty.


----------



## attycasner

Not your pattern but along the same lines. A KPer posted this over 8 years ago, I knew my daughter would like it so I purchased the pattern and made it. Great design and price.

https://www.knitpicks.com/really-fits-top-down-cardigan-for-all-seasons-pattern/p/12122D


----------



## Jessica-Jean

attycasner said:


> Not your pattern but along the same lines. A KPer posted this over 8 years ago, I knew my daughter would like it so I purchased the pattern and made it. Great design and price.
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/really-fits-top-down-cardigan-for-all-seasons-pattern/p/12122D


Only one review on the KnitPicks website, and a negative one at that. 
On Ravelry, there are over a hundred projects, and the few notes I read are very positive: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/really-fits-top-down-cardigan-for-all-seasons/people


----------



## mrskowalski

Saturday Cardigan pattern by Cheryl Beckerich







www.ravelry.com


----------



## Debi55

I think you could knit a short scarf and place a button on either side of the clavicle area of the sweater. Then the wearer has the option of attaching the scarf or not.


----------



## LisaBassney

Saturday Cardigan by Cheryl Beckerich


AnnWithAPlan said:


> I saw that, but I don't like that the collar is done in two pieces (from the looks of it in the photo).


I made this using a cast on similar to a toe up sock, so there was no seam, but knit back and forth rather than in the round, for the rectangles. Then I picked up the stitches and continued. I love the cardigan. I will be glad to help you if you have any problems with it.


----------



## Paumommy

AnnWithAPlan said:


> I found it on Pinterest with no pattern and didn't know what to call it.
> 
> Thanks.
> (formerly GrannieAnnieF)


The Crussatta cardigan is unisex raglan. It’s knitted from the top down, Shawl collar. When buttoned it crosses over.


----------



## Paumommy

AnnWithAPlan said:


> I found it on Pinterest with no pattern and didn't know what to call it.
> 
> Thanks.
> (formerly GrannieAnnieF)











Crussatta pattern by YNIK designs


Crussatta is a unisex cardigan that truly looks great on both Men and women.




www.ravelry.com


----------



## Paumommy

AnnWithAPlan said:


> I found it on Pinterest with no pattern and didn't know what to call it.
> 
> Thanks.
> (formerly GrannieAnnieF)











Jiji Cardi pattern by Knitatude / Chantal Miyagishima


Use these codes to save when you buy




www.ravelry.com


----------



## Paumommy

AnnWithAPlan said:


> I found it on Pinterest with no pattern and didn't know what to call it.
> 
> Thanks.
> (formerly GrannieAnnieF)


Also the new collection called haven by knit picks has a pattern called taeva with lace on the back and same direction shawl collar 









Taeva Cardigan pattern by Paulina Ramirez and Neko Richardson


The Taeva cardigan is inspired by the beautiful floral stitches found in Estonian Lace work. Its classic lines are stylish in any season, making it a sustainable choice as a wardrobe staple year-round! It’s aimed towards the adventurous intermediate knitter looking for a challenge.




www.ravelry.com


----------



## Cherile07

AnnWithAPlan said:


> I found it on Pinterest with no pattern and didn't know what to call it.
> 
> Thanks.
> (formerly GrannieAnnieF)


 Is there a guide for this? Where is the beginning?
It is beautiful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Cherile07 said:


> Is there a guide for this? Where is the beginning?
> It is beautiful.


Welcome to Knitting Paradise!!
The link to the pattern is at post #54, a page or so back.


----------



## louise.lariviere69

AnnWithAPlan said:


> I found it on Pinterest with no pattern and didn't know what to call it. Thanks. (formerly GrannieAnnieF)


 Its a top down sweater with coller I.make them once in a while


----------



## Jessica-Jean

louise.lariviere69 said:


> Its a top down sweater with coller I.make them once in a while


Third photo at: 





Ravelry: AgasKnits' No Frills Cardigan







www.ravelry.com


----------



## svergano

I should like a tutorial instead


----------



## Jessica-Jean

svergano said:


> I should like a tutorial instead


Welcome, svergano, to Knitting Paradise!!
For what do you wish a tutorial?


----------



## dispersa64

see Harvest cardigan in ravelry...free


----------



## dispersa64

svergano said:


> I should like a tutorial instead


Busca una chaqueta llamada Harvest en raverly


----------



## Jessica-Jean

dispersa64 said:


> see Harvest cardigan in ravelry...free


The original photo came from:





Ravelry: AgasKnits' No Frills Cardigan







www.ravelry.com




It’s the third photo.


Or do you mean: Harvest pattern by tincanknits


----------



## Ferihaipek

Hi,
I don’t know has anyone suggested before but there is a Great love cardigan( big love cardigan for short version) by Ankestrict on Ravelry. It’s such a lovely cardigan. I knitted great love almost 2 years ago and it’s perfect 😍❤








Great Love pattern by ANKESTRiCK


This is the long version of the BIG LOVE cardigan. (As always I ended up with another version when I started my second Big Love for pattern writing :)




www.ravelry.com




I hope link works 
Happy knitting ❤❤


----------



## Ada2




----------



## Jessica-Jean

Ada2 said:


>


I’m _almost_ tempted to knit myself a sweater!
Thank you for the link.


----------

